# Giant/Live Invite 2 - Anyone?



## Doulos24x7 (Jul 9, 2012)

There is precious little info on this rig. Looking to buy one for my wife as an all purpose commuter, rails trails, trekking and road bike. I can't find reviews or weight information anywhere.


----------

